# Rumor: 3D arriving on 360



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Rumor – Stereoscopic 3D arriving on 360, E3 announcement teased*

EG‘s reporting that full stereoscopic 3D will arrive on Xbox 360, with an E3 announcement being very likely.










The support will enable users to have a 3D experience similar to that of PS3′s. Without going into techno babble, it would mean a 720P image per eye with full HDMI.

“They’d be mad not to do it, is all I can say,” a site source told EG when asked about an E3 announcement.
“The machine is not only very capable, it’s more capable than the PlayStation 3 of doing stereo, assuming you don’t have one of the old ones with the composite leads… assuming you have a HDMI Xbox.”

If 360 3D were to be announced in two weeks, it would be a change of tune for Microsoft. During E3 last year, Xbox production boss Aaron Greenberg questioned if the demand was there from consumers on 3D.
“The question is whether or not the consumer demand is there. That’s the unanswered question,” Greenberg told VG247.

“We’re not a consumer electronics company that’s trying to sell 3D TVs, so we have the benefit of waiting until the market responds. We’re going to take probably more of a pull than a push approach.”
It should be worth noting that Microsoft showed off 3D films at its booth during E3 last year.
Microsoft’s E3 press conference takes place on June 6 at the USC Galen Center.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Cool, then all I need is a 3D AVR at least as good in SQ as I have now, a 3D TV, and possibly a 3D BR player. All I need is 6 numbers :spend:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Luckily the GF detests the glasses (and Im assuming theyll implement a form of "stereoscopic3D" requiring such), so Im financially safe and disinterested till passive 3D is mainstream. Good, if its true tho, M$ is a powerhouse and the more on-board the faster passive is a reality.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Sony, Nintendo and now MS will offer 3D and so far Nintendo is the only one able to offer passive 3D albeit on a 5.5 in screen.:sad:


----------

